# Has anyone tried Easy Life's Blue Exit?



## Zak Rafik

Hi everyone,
Has anyone in this forum tried using Easy Life Blue Exit to get rid of blue green algae? 
Cheers

*BlueExit.*
http://www.easylifeint.com/freshwater/blue-exit
_"Blue Exit easily removes stains caused by CYANOBACTERIA / blue-green algae in 
freshwater aquariums. Removes and cleans algae stains from plants, bottom material and other aquarium surfaces. Unwanted blue-green and slime algae stains are removed rigorously. Harmless to fish, shrimps, snails and plants. Also great for preventing cyano problems."_


----------



## parotet

No, but if you improve flow, avoid sun light hitting your tank and sprinkle over the blue diatoms a pinch of potassium nitrate it works very well. At least this is how I get rid of some spots that I have sometimes in autumn and spring when the very early sun hits indirectly a side of my tank and plants are very dense in that area.

Jordi


----------



## clonitza

You'll waste money on it, it does nothing to bga, the only product that works against it is erythromycin, but if you don't address the root cause it will appear again.


----------



## Michael W

I've had BGA in two of my tanks before, It had once covered at least half of the front aquarium glass.A good old sponge will clear the visible algae on the glass, then water changes and a good cleaning of the filter was done. Keep on the maintenance and if will eventually go on its own.

I also agree that algae cleaning products are a waste of money.


----------



## Zak Rafik

Hi
Thanks for all the encouraging words and tips.
BGA can be brought on by low levels of nitrate. I did have some small spots on the front glass just 1-2 cm below the substrate. It did did not progress until about 3 weeks ago when I made a big mistake in my EI fertilizer formula and under dosed nitrate. Now I'm back to the old formula. But I can see BGA has now come into the tank and is seen on rocks and my carpet plants. 

I plan to wipe as much as possible tomorrow during my weekly water change.


----------



## Edvet

I am guessing this is erytromycine. Funny how these products can be sold while vets all over are being scorned over using to many antibiotics..........


----------



## Zak Rafik

parotet said:


> No, but if you improve flow, avoid sun light hitting your tank and sprinkle over the blue diatoms a pinch of potassium nitrate it works very well. At least this is how I get rid of some spots that I have sometimes in autumn and spring when the very early sun hits indirectly a side of my tank and plants are very dense in that area.
> 
> Jordi



Unfortunately in my country Potassium Nitrate in powder form is banned. The nearest I can get is in liquid for (mixed with 95% water)


----------



## Edvet

I guess there a re other nitrates you could use (sodium, calcium) There should be agricultural nitrates in your country.
I can see ordering white powder from foreign countries wouldn't sitt wel at the customsoffice


----------



## Zak Rafik

Edvet said:


> I guess there a re other nitrates you could use (sodium, calcium) There should be agricultural nitrates in your country.
> I can see ordering white powder from foreign countries wouldn't sitt wel at the customsoffice



I do have some Calcium Nitrate in powder form. How do I go about using this? Thanks


----------



## Dantrasy

Chemiclean removes bga overnight. I don't know how it works but it does. I don't think it's erytromycine. It came recommended from a friend and it has worked for me 3-4 times over the past few years. It kills some of the beneficial bacteria, but it soon bounces back.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/321...2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=107&chn=ps


----------



## Edvet

I am guessing you can use CaNO3 just like KNO3, very few plants should be troubled from the Ca in stead of K.


----------



## ajm83

clonitza said:


> You'll waste money on it, it does nothing to bga, the only product that works against it is erythromycin, but if you don't address the root cause it will appear again.


Sounds like it's primarily supposed to remove staining left behind rather than the algae itself.

"Blue Exit easily removes stains caused by CYANOBACTERIA in
freshwater aquariums. Removes and cleans algae stains from plants, bottom material and other aquarium surfaces. Unwanted blue-green and slime algae stains are removed rigorously."


----------



## Zak Rafik

ajm83 said:


> Sounds like it's primarily supposed to remove staining left behind rather than the algae itself.


Yes, thats what I'm thinking also. They seem to play around with words.



Dantrasy said:


> Chemiclean removes bga overnight.


Thanks for the tip. I'll take a look but unfortunately I don't think I'll have the time to wait for the product arrival as I'm going away in 15 days for 3 weeks.
(Latest update: I managed to find this in a local LFS. It says its safe for the good bacteria. Is that so?)




Edvet said:


> I am guessing you can use CaNO3 just like KNO3, very few plants should be troubled from the Ca in stead of K.


The most affected place is where the carpet plant ( Monte Carlo) is growing.
So do I dose it when dosing the MACRO or is it every day? How much is the quantity?
And do I sprinkle it like what parotet says?


parotet said:


> sprinkle over the blue diatoms



Thank you very much.


----------



## Zak Rafik

How about using Hydrogen Peroxide to get rid of BGA? Can I use a syringe to squirt some directly on the BGA? Would a 6% strength be enough?
Thanks


----------



## Edvet

I know that works for BBA, for BGA i would do a blackout,


----------



## Zak Rafik

I have seen some YouTube videos showing where Hydrogen peroxide is used to treat BGA.



If I want to use Calcium Nitriate, what is the quantity? Is dosed everyday or every other day? Any side effects by Nitriate over dosing? An urgent answer would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Jarek

It worked for me....I have been adding blue exit for a week instead of 5 days and over dosed a bit. The key is not to change the water for 2 weeks.


----------

